# Garage floor.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Birthday present from my wife.

First step is to sand the floor with an industrial grinder then fill-in the cracks. An epoxy resin is applied with 'flakes'. Then a clear coat is applied.

All I need now is a disco ball.

Have to wait a couple of days before driving on it.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well that gets a definite :thumbsup: from me...


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Niiiice... Not to sound stupid but, could you, hypothetically, do such a thing inside the house ? I mean, I imagine that it's rough so it won't crack or break... it looks good too... unless it's the picture messing with me (and my mind).


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

you best not have an oil spill or your wife wont be happy :angry: looks really good I am very impressed


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

yes , wish mine looked like that , but not at the moment as I an continually rubbing filler, and spray painting 2 pack paint in mine so it would be come dusty/ contaminated and marked by axle stands etc quite quickly, but if I ever get the hot rod finished I would like my cars to sit on something like that!

deano


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That looks stunning, Mike...the best we can hope for here is a coat of grey floor paint to stop the dust rising.... :laugh: ...and by the way, your garage looks like the same size as my whole house...... :notworthy:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Good result, but wrong garage. I thought you were doing mine..... :toot:

mike


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> That looks stunning, Mike...the best we can hope for here is a coat of grey floor paint to stop the dust rising.... :laugh: ...and by the way, your garage looks like the same size as my whole house...... :notworthy:


 Thanks Roger. You and @Krispy can come over for a stay. Bring your sleeping bag. he he he


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


> Good question and yes, you can do indoor floorings. You have the option of texture, skating rink smooth or rugged. I opted for a rugged finish because of the bike.
> 
> Thanks Roger. You and @Krispy can come over for a stay. Bring your sleeping bag. he he he


 

I'll bring the disco ball and snuggle up with Rog.

:hug:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> Thanks Roger. You and @Krispy can come over for a stay. Bring your sleeping bag. he he he


 I'm not sleeping with him in the garage....he might want to look at my tool...and yours! :laugh:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I'm not sleeping with him in the garage....he might want to look at my tool...and yours! :laugh:


 Spoil sport. 

Although I note it's only the garage you wouldn't sleep with me in....


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Krispy said:


> Spoil sport.
> 
> Although I note it's only the garage you wouldn't sleep with me in....


 Ah, well...if we have a double bed and scented candles, a view over one of the great lakes, moonlight, music and........cough, cough...for God's sake, man up chap....did you see Murray win at Wimbledon and that massive carp I caught the other day!...........

For a minute there I thought I'd become an 'uphill gardener'....a 'shirt lifter'....a 'poofter'..... :wink:

Anyone got a pic of a fanny they'd like to share...?

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Anyone got a pic of a fanny they'd like to share...?
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


 The lady doth protest too much, methinks...

Anyway, here's a Fanny for you...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Krispy said:


> The lady doth protest too much, methinks...
> 
> Anyway, here's a Fanny for you...


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: ...nice one Dave...you got me there! :notworthy:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

@Roger the Dodger @Krispy.........You two need help.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> @Roger the Dodger @Krispy.........You two need help.


 I think it's too late for that, Mike.... :laugh:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Finish product.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks great and what a garage!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

One question, does it have a smooth finish?

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Is it slippery when wet?

Excuse the question, if it offends. :laugh:

How do the tyres grip? :wink:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Anyone got a pic of a fanny they'd like to share...?
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


 




:biggrin:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> One question, does it have a smooth finish?
> 
> Later,
> William


 You can choose from skating rink smooth to a rougher grippier texture. I chose the latter because of the bike.



dobra said:


> Good result, but wrong garage. I thought you were doing mine..... :toot:
> 
> mike


 I never got your check in the mail....Sorry....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> You can choose from skating rink smooth to a rougher grippier texture. I chose the latter because of the bike.


 My experience with shop floors has been that mirror smooth ones clean up quickly, but become a death trap once a pinch of snow gets on them. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> My experience with shop floors has been that mirror smooth ones clean up quickly, but become a death trap once a pinch of snow gets on them. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 I believe as a Canadian this would be a pinch of snow


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

BlueKnight said:


> Finish product.


 That is one cool garage :thumbsup: *sigh* To have a workshop like that! Hmm I will just have to keep dreaming :laugh:

I believe I spotted a John Deer Ride on in one of the photos as well??


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

graham1981 said:


> I believe I spotted a John Deer Ride on in one of the photos as well??


 Good eyesight...!!! :notworthy: It's a 2014 D-130.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Got the bike in last evening before the big thunderstorm. I'll probably wait another day before I bring the car in. Looking at the picture, you would think that the surface is slippery but in fact, it's quite grippy.


----------

